# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  "Διακόπτης" αλλαγής από ηλιακό-καλοριφέρ-ηλιακό .

## DimMani

_Η εγκατάσταση του καλοριφέρ είναι σε αποθήκη πίσω από τον τοίχο της κουζίνας . Η πόρτα της αποθήκης είναι εκτός σπιτιού . Η αλλαγή ηλιακός-καλοριφέρ-ηλιακός γίνεται χειροκίνητα με 2 διακόπτες με χερούλια . Όμως το μπες-βγες χειμωνιάτικα δεν είναι ότι καλλίτερο . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εφαρμοσθεί κάποιος αυτοματισμός , στον οποίο θα δίνω εντολή όταν θέλω , μέσα από το σπίτι ; Κάθε υπόδειξη ευπρόσδεκτη ._ _Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ._
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν βρίσκομαι στην σωστή ενότητα .

----------


## mikemtb73

Θα αντικαταστησεις τους "διακοπτες με χερουλια" με 2 ηλεκτροβανες. Και μεσα στο σπιτι με ενα μεταγωγικο διακοπτη θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

DimMani (15-02-19)

----------


## DimMani

[QUOTE=mikemtb73;598764]Θα αντικαταστησεις τους "διακοπτες με χερουλια" με 2 ηλεκτροβανες. Και μεσα στο σπιτι με ενα μεταγωγικο διακοπτη θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

_Κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ . Μεταγωγικός Διακόπτης Ράγας(??)Μονοπολικός_ _(??)_ _διπολικός_ _(??)_ _πόσα__ A_ _(??)_ _. Έχω 3φασικό ρεύμα . Θα πρέπει να περάσει καλώδιο μέσα από τον τοίχο αποθήκη/κουζίνα , ή θα γίνει σύνδεση στον ηλ/κό πίνακα ._ _(??) . Δεν θα το φτιάξω μόνος μου , δεν έχω τις γνώσεις , αλλά θέλω να ξέρω που βαδίζω ._

----------


## vasilimertzani

αυτες οι βανες θελουν μια ταση.Τωρα απο που θα την παρεις εξαρταται απο που βολευει.Πιθανων απο το λεβητοστασιο να γινει ξετρυπημα και να μπουν οι διακοπτες στην κουζινα.
Ολα αυτα μπορουν να γινουν και με sonnoff αν μπορεις να ριξεις καλωδιο στον ηλιακο να βλεπεις την θερμοκρασια.

----------


## DimMani

> αυτες οι βανες θελουν μια ταση.Τωρα απο που θα την παρεις εξαρταται απο που βολευει.Πιθανων απο το λεβητοστασιο να γινει ξετρυπημα και να μπουν οι διακοπτες στην κουζινα.
> Ολα αυτα μπορουν να γινουν και με sonnoff αν μπορεις να ριξεις καλωδιο στον ηλιακο να βλεπεις την θερμοκρασια.


_Θα σας ταλαιπωρήσω ακόμη λίγο , αν βέβαια υπάρχει διάθεση . Καλό το_  _sonnoff__ , αν αντικαθιστά τις ηλεκτροβάνες και δουλεύει μόνο του , αλλά το να "ρίξω καλώδιο κλπ..." ακούγεται μπελάς . Οπότε γυρνάω στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση . Στην α__ποθήκη υπάρχει πινακάκι ηλεκτρικό , που δίνει ρεύμα σε 3 επιτοίχιες πρίζες και σ'ένα φως . Το πινακάκι ελέγχεται από έναν ασφαλειο-διακόπτη στον κεντρικό πίνακα(__ABB_ _C__16) , άρα δεν χρειάζεται να τρυπήσω τοίχο . Σωστά ; Προτίθεμαι πέρα από τις ηλεκτροβάνες , να βάλω ακόνη 2 επιτοίχιες πρίζες . Υποθέτω ότι θα χρειασθεί να αλλάξω και τον ασφαλειο-διακόπτη ; Σε πόσα_ _ampere__ ; Αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ηλεκτροβάνες , ώστε να ρυθμίσω "χωροταξικά" την αποθήκη στην οποία υπάρχει το αδιαχώρητο . Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## vasilimertzani

Επειδή είναι δύσκολο κομμάτι θα πρότεινα να φωνάξεις κάποιον που γνωρίζει να σε βοηθήσει.
Το sonnof αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να σου αυτοματοποιήσει την κατάσταση,δηλαδή.δεν έχει ζεστό νερό ο ηλιακός,θα γυρνάει αυτόματα σε μποιλερ.
Ένα θερμόμετρο είναι στην ουσία. 
Για Βάνα ,καταλληλότερο υλικό είναι αυτό.δυο είσοδοι(ηλιακος-μποιλερ)μια έξοδος(βρύση).
Εναλλακτικά https://www.roubekas.gr/shop/θερμανσ...ονομίας-πλήρη/

2 τέτοιες,επειδή ήδη έχεις διαμορφώσει το υδραυλικό δικτυο.
Αυτές τώρα θέλουν έναν διακόπτη ώστε να ανοιγουν-κλεινουν.
1.τρυπας τοίχο(ναι δεν το γλυτώνεις) βάζεις τα καλώδια με το διακόπτη σου)
2.βαζεις ένα sonnof ή κάποιον wifi διακόπτη να το ανοιγοκλείνεις από το κινητό αν σε εξυπηρετεί .
3.θερμομετρο να γυρνάει αυτόματα την Βάνα οπότε δεν έχει ζεστό νερό ο ηλιακός.
Αποφάσισε και συζητάμε.

----------


## DimMani

> Επειδή είναι δύσκολο κομμάτι θα πρότεινα να φωνάξεις κάποιον που γνωρίζει να σε βοηθήσει.
> Το sonnof αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να σου αυτοματοποιήσει την κατάσταση,δηλαδή.δεν έχει ζεστό νερό ο ηλιακός,θα γυρνάει αυτόματα σε μποιλερ.
> Ένα θερμόμετρο είναι στην ουσία. 
> Για Βάνα ,καταλληλότερο υλικό είναι αυτό.δυο είσοδοι(ηλιακος-μποιλερ)μια έξοδος(βρύση).
> Εναλλακτικά https://www.roubekas.gr/shop/θερμανσ...ονομίας-πλήρη/
> 
> 2 τέτοιες,επειδή ήδη έχεις διαμορφώσει το υδραυλικό δικτυο.
> Αυτές τώρα θέλουν έναν διακόπτη ώστε να ανοιγουν-κλεινουν.
> 1.τρυπας τοίχο(ναι δεν το γλυτώνεις) βάζεις τα καλώδια με το διακόπτη σου)
> ...


_Κατοικώ σε απομονωμένο χωριό στην Μάνη , αν , όταν και όποτε έλθει ο ηλ/γος θέλω να είμαι διαβασμένος . Αν το αντέχεις συνεχίζω , αν όχι ενημέρωσέ με . Αν λοιπόν το sonnof δεν είναι απαραίτητο , προτιμώ να το διαγράψω . Οπότε μιλάμε για 2 ηλεκτροβάνες , συν τον διακόπτη . Στην σελίδα που μου έστειλες είναι μια 3/4" δίοδη ηλεκτροβάνα αυτονομίας πλήρης . Ως άσχετος ερωτώ  (1) Οι σωλήνες μου είναι 1/2" , τόσο χρειάζομαι , ή 3/4" . (2) Τι εστί 2οδη , είσοδος και έξοδος νερού , ή κάτι άλλο (3)Αυτονομίας τί σημαίνει ; Και (4) Το "πλήρης" σημαίνει κάτι , ή είναι διαφημιστικό ;(5) Τρυπάς τοίχο(ναι δεν το γλυτώνεις). Αποκλείεται να περάσω καλώδιο με ατσαλίνα για να φθάσει στον πίνακα ;(6) Κι αν τελικά τρυπήσω τοίχο , από που παίρνω ρεύμα ; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει διακόπτης από το κινητό μου , ούτε θερμόμετρο που να γυρνάει αυτόματα την Βάνα, μου αρκεί ο κλασικός διακόπτης και (7) Αν κοπεί το ρεύμα , πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο στην περιοχή , πως αλλάζω την ροή χειροκίνητα ; ( Πιο πάνω ο mikemtb73πρότεινε μεταγωγικό διακόπτη , αλλά με ποιές  λεπτομέρειες ;; Ράγας(??)Μονοπολικό(??)διπολικό(??)πόσα A (??). (9) Τέλος οι ηλεκτροβάνες που προτείνεις είναι πανάκριβες , όλες δε φθηνές και ακριβές κατασκευάζονται στην Κίνα (μπυ το επιβεβαίωσαν τηλεφωνικά) . Έχω λόγο να πληρώσω τις ακριβές , ή πάω σε φθηνότερες ; Συγνώμη για τον πολυβολισμό , αλλά μούδωσες  χέρι ._

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τα πρώτα που ρωτάς τα κάνει υδραυλικός.αν έχεις δύο βάνες που πειραζεις το χέρι ευκολότερα μπαίνουν δύο δυοδες η/βάνες.σωστοτερο από λειτουργικής άποψης να μπει μια τροφή.1/2 έχεις 1/2 πάρε(δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει).φτηνότερες όταν λες ποιες εννοείς.
Διακόπτη μπορείς να βάλεις σαν και αυτόν που έχεις στο μπάνιο(αλέ ρετουρ) όπου στην μια θέση θα είναι ροή από ηλιακό στην άλλη από μποιλερ.
Αν έχεις σωλήνα αναμονή εννοείται γλυτώνεις το τρύπημα αλλά όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συζητήσεις σε συννενόηση με τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου.

----------


## DimMani

> Τα πρώτα που ρωτάς τα κάνει υδραυλικός.αν έχεις δύο βάνες που πειραζεις το χέρι ευκολότερα μπαίνουν δύο δυοδες η/βάνες.σωστοτερο από λειτουργικής άποψης να μπει μια τροφή.1/2 έχεις 1/2 πάρε(δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει).φτηνότερες όταν λες ποιες εννοείς.
> Διακόπτη μπορείς να βάλεις σαν και αυτόν που έχεις στο μπάνιο(αλέ ρετουρ) όπου στην μια θέση θα είναι ροή από ηλιακό στην άλλη από μποιλερ.
> Αν έχεις σωλήνα αναμονή εννοείται γλυτώνεις το τρύπημα αλλά όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συζητήσεις σε συννενόηση με τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου.


 "Από λειτουργικής άποψης να μπει μια τροφή..." τι εννοείς ;

----------


## nyannaco

Μαλλον τρίοδη ήθελε να γράψει και επενέβη το ηλιθιο auto correct, θα μαντευα...

----------

DimMani (15-02-19), vasilimertzani (14-02-19)

----------


## DimMani

_Δηλαδή με μία 3οδη ηλεκτροβανα 1/2" δουλεύει η ζητούμενη εναλλαγή με διακόπτη ; Ηλεκτρικό και χειροκίνητο ; Αν ναι ποιά είναι η κατάλληλη ηλεκτροβάνα ; Έχεις κάποια πρόταση . Ο vasilimertzani  γράφει ότι "Διακόπτη μπορείς να βάλεις σαν και αυτόν που έχεις στο μπάνιο(αλέ ρετουρ)" .Ότι και να γράψεις στο ιντερνέτ με "αλέ ρετουρ" βγάζει ηλεκτρικούς διακόπτες .Το κόκκινο χερούλι , που έχουν οι υδραυλικοί διακόπτες , ή κάτι αντίστοιχο , δεν παίζει ; Ότι είναι δουλειά υδραυλικού και ηλεκτρολόγου το ξέρω . Η εμπειρία μου όμως λέει , ότι αν εγώ δεν ξέρω κάθε λεπτομέρεια εκ των προτέρων και θα πληρώσω και δεν θα δουλέψει το σύστημα ._

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μάλλον τα έχω περιγράψει λάθος.καταρχην συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.
Οι βάνες είναι αυτές ενδεικτικά.
http://www.kyriakoglou.gr/el/aitomat...-triodi-pliris
Μάρκας Jes και 
https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=34899
Tiemme και είναι 1/2' και οι δύο.
Αυτές δεν έχουν δυνατότητα χειροκίνητης λειτουργίας ούτε και καμία η/β έχει αφού ο μοχλός αντικαθίσταται με το μοτερ(σε κάποιες δίνει δυνατότητα να βάλεις κατσαβίδι ).
Η σύνδεση στην τiemme 
(Η Jes,αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει παρόμοιο σχέδιο με την tiemme)
Θέλει μόνιμα παροχή (είπες έχεις παροχή στο  λεβητοστάσιο)και σε δύο καλώδια εναλλάξ(μανδαλωμενο ώστε να μην πάει ταυτόχρονα και στα δύο) τάση είτε για θέση 1 είτε για δύο.
Οπότε με ένα 3*1,5 στον διακόπτη(μπορεί να είναι και απλός εντοιχισμένος αλε-ρετουρ) που θα βάλεις στο σημείο που θες θα ελέγχεις την Βάνα.Αν δεν έχεις ρεύμα δεν μπορείς να την γυρίσεις(όπως δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις λέβητα).αν θες και αυτή την δυνατότητα τότε παίρνεις 12ή24v μοτέρ,τροφοδοτικά μπαταρίες και τα σχετικά.
Ελπίζω να ξεδιαλυνα τυχον αποριες

----------


## vasilimertzani

Διακόπτες που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 
http://www.ellicom.gr/el/product/ΕΝΔ...0SDL16-EKL333/
Η αυτόν
https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=35780 
Η αυτόν https://www.skroutz.gr/products/show/20984564

10Α και πάνω στα 230vεπαφη με μια μεταγωγικη επαφή.

----------

DimMani (15-02-19)

----------


## DimMani

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι . Τελευταία ερώτηση , ποιος ξεκινάει πρώτος , ο υδραυλικός , ή ο ηλ/γος ; Αν πρέπει να συγχρονισθούν , καήκαμε ...

----------


## nyannaco

Ο υδραυλικός πρώτος.

----------

vasilimertzani (17-02-19)

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο για να ζητήσει η ηλεκτροβάνα γείωση εφόσον έχει χαμηλή τάση.Εκτός αν αναφέρεται σε τυχόν στατικό φορτίο

----------

